# server crashes everyday



## TalkJesus.com (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a windows 2003 server with Plesk installed. It keeps crashing and requires a reboot every couple of days.

* Here are some of the event logs: (screenshots)*

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zp2tt4&s=5
http://i39.tinypic.com/34orgo9.png
http://i44.tinypic.com/345bud5.png
http://i39.tinypic.com/wrb88w.png

As you can see in the screenshots, I'm basically getting the same 3 errors (at this time anyway): 7031, 7036, 7039

Also, when the server crashes it is not pingable.

This is a Pentium HT with 1GB memory

* This is the crash dump file content.*

http://tinypaste.com/0aef3


----------



## TalkJesus.com (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm losing my mind here.

I found this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311503

So I inputted this in the symbol file path:

symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/...ls*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols

Now I get this:

http://tinypaste.com/c1231


----------



## TalkJesus.com (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, finally got some more details:

http://tinypaste.com/d49f6


----------

